# Crossbow hunting now legal in Oklahoma:



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.tulsaworld.com/sportsext...tid=358&articleid=20100706_29_B2_THECOM790087

Tulsa World.com Return to Story Return to Story

Crossbow good option for some hunters

by: KELLY BOSTIAN Outdoors
Tuesday, July 06, 2010
7/6/2010 7:57:39 AM

Read Kelly Bostian's blog Original Print Headline: Crossbow good option for some

THE COMING archery season will mark the first for Oklahoma in which a crossbow, previously legal only for handicapped or elderly hunters, will be a legal weapon for any hunter.

This spring, Oklahoma became the 14th state in the nation to roll crossbows into the column for legal means, and North Carolina is close to becoming No. 15.

Under the new Oklahoma law, crossbows can be used in any season when it is legal to use other forms of archery equipment. That means some hunters may be out there this summer looking to purchase a new crossbow for the season to come.

So what should we expect from this change? Daniel James Hendricks, CEO of the American Crossbow Federation and editor/publisher of Horizontal Bowhunter magazine, said it will have an impact, but probably a small one. He has dedicated the past 15 years of his life to the crossbow controversy.

"It's just another kind of bow and arrow," he said. "Regardless of what some people will call it, what they'll tell you, it's a short-range weapon that gives you one more way to help control the deer population and to get more people out into the woods."

Hendricks often gets inquiries from hunters new to crossbows, and the most common question arises from one of the old myths about the weapon.

"Some people buy them because they think they can shoot 100 yards, and then they're disappointed it doesn't do all the things they were told it would do," he said. "They've just been listening to the wrong people."

His federation's hunting code of ethics guides hunters with crossbows to take shots no longer than 40 yards, not so much because of accuracy but because of noise and the speed of the arrows, he said. A crossbow's bolt travels no faster than an arrow from a compound bow — slower in some cases — and the weapon is louder when it fires than a traditional bow.

"These animals are fast, very fast," he said. "A deer can jump completely out of the way at longer ranges."

As with any kind of equipment, not all crossbows are created equal, but Hendricks said he is convinced the technology available in the best compound bows still outperforms what crossbows offer.

So what's the advantage of a crossbow? "It fills some very real needs," Hendricks said. "Statistics show that at about age 45, participation in bow hunting drops way, way off."

He believes bow hunters fall away when they're older for a couple of reasons. One, their bodies can't take some of the stresses of the past and, two, they often have children who demand their time with sports and other activities.

"They're busy and just don't have the time to practice and don't feel they can hunt ethically without putting in that time," he said.

The advantage of a crossbow is that once a person learns the weapon and becomes proficient with it, it can be picked back up again months later and quickly used accurately.

"You can hang it on the wall for 18 months, pick it up and get it sighted in, and with a little practice you're good to go again. In that way, it's a little bit like hunting with a rifle."

The physical advantages are obvious as the weapons are long recognized as an answer for making the close-range hunting experience available to elderly and handicapped hunters.

Hendricks said experience from other states that have made crossbows legal tells him Oklahoma won't see a large influx of new hunters, but making the new method available might bring more out or keep some aging bow hunters in the woods.

In the end, people hunting with crossbows still need to get a quality weapon, learn how to use it, practice with it and make the effort to hunt close for an ethical shot.

"The crowds people worry about just don't materialize," Hendricks said. "In the end, the total number of hunters nationwide is still going backwards, and that's the greatest threat to hunting in general.



Copyright © 2010, World Publishing Co. All rights reserved

Return to Story Return to Story


----------



## deeker (Jul 7, 2010)

I am glad to hear that!!!

I want to hunt with a crossbow.

Kevin


----------



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

My dad hunts with one. He had a tree stand accident back in the 90's and could no longer shoot his recurve that he hunted with for 30 years. He has had a permit to hunt with one for about 15 years now.

I am going to stick to my compound. To tell the truth I am more accurate with it than a crossbow. And it's much quieter. The only advantage I really see with the crossbow is that it allows you to remain seated with minimal movement to get a shot off. That and it takes less practice to become hunt efficient with one. My dad has 2 crossbows and I have shot both of his. I still like my Bowtech Guardian a lot better.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 7, 2010)

they have been legal here in GA for a couple of years.both me and my wife bow hunt but she has short arms so she has to semi stand when shooting from a climber. i have been seriously considering trying her out on a crossbow.

there was a big stink when they first were perposed legal,but the novalty wore off when people didnt send the deer population to the brink.


----------



## tree md (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm from GA as well. All of the guys who I used to hunt with except for one went to them when they legalized them. I left a few years before hand. Most of the guys on my old lease back in GA only rifle hunted anyway. It was only me and two other guys who bowhunted. It allowed them to get out in the woods a little earlier and bring their kids along. If it gets folks out in the woods, I'm all for it. I have no problem with them whatsoever, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 7, 2010)

Good deal, We can hunt with them here. I have about five of them. No new ones though. They have gone crazy on the price.


----------

